# Xbox One pushed to 2014 in eight European markets



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Xbox One pushed to 2014 in eight European markets*

That’s rumors for you: Microsoft has delayed Xbox One’s launch to 2014 in eight European countries, including Russia, Denmark and Belgium.



The rumor about Xbox One being delayed was at least partially true; Microsoft has announced that eight of the 21 markets they had previously announced would see the new console in November won’t be getting it until next year. Those eight territories are Belgium, Denmark, Finland, Netherlands, Norway, Russia, Sweden and Switzerland. Microsoft says they will get the Xbox One “as soon as possible in 2014.”

Microsoft does feel for those of you who live in those markets and have already ordered a Day One Xbox One edition, and so if you’re one of those people you will get a free game to go with it when it does eventually launch. Those arrangements will be made through the retailer you ordered from.

These delays are being enacted “in order to meet demand,” as well as the need for more time to “work to localize the Xbox One dash, incorporate additional voice and languages, and build partnerships to bring apps and meaningful local content to each country.”

We received this official statement from a Microsoft rep:

“We want to ensure our customers get the best Xbox One experience the first day it is available. In order to meet initial demand and deliver the best product and experience for consumers, we are narrowing our November launch from 21 countries to 13.

“Xbox One will launch first in the US, Canada, Mexico, Brazil, Australia, New Zealand, United Kingdom, France, Germany, Spain, Italy, Ireland and Austria in November 2013. The system will launch in other markets, including Russia, Belgium, Netherlands, Switzerland, Sweden, Norway, Finland, and Denmark in 2014.

“We understand this is disappointing news to our fans in those markets. To show our appreciation for their patience, customers who have already preordered an Xbox One Day One system before today in those countries will also receive a pack-in game with their system when it launches. (Subject to availability; see your local retailer where you preordered for complete details.)”

Source: VG24/7


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ouch. this is looking worse and worse for the MS boys this year... they're having a hard time


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

The only way I can see them changing the number of countries from having the unit would be if 1) demand was not there in those countries or 2) inventory or some other transporting issue is seen.

Very interesting to say the least.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

My suspicion is lack of supply. There's already been rumors of under supply and this just reinforces it


----------

